# Birth Contol = More Homosexuality?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Interesting and I had not heard about a possible connection.



> Then my boss told me: The first generation of kids born to mothers using the pill have already arrived. But we should expect in another generation a noticeable increase in homosexual behavior, as they would be the second generation. As that was then still in the future, I was shocked.
> 
> This was told me in the mid '80s. By his reckoning, we should have seen a societal explosion of homosexuality starting around 2000, and subsequently. And, of course, we have seen such an explosion. His prediction came true.


Articles: Birth Control and Homosexuality: Unintended Consequences


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Holy CRAP!

It makes sense. Chemically controlling the body is bad? I suppose it is.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

makes a lot of sense...and a self correcting problem. Catholics win in the end I guess.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well that answers the question that I ask damn near every time I go out in public..."Where the hell did all these ******* come from?"


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

That is some bat crazy . You should try reading medical Journals if you want medical information . The American Thinker LOL .


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sounds a bit farfetched. Seems to me the societal explosion of homosexuality was simply it being accepted by the media. It has become more mainstream and more people who would hide their homosexuality are now comfortable expressing it. I'm not making an argument for whether homosexuality is right or wrong, just the reason for why we see more of it these days.

What about diaphragms and IUD's?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm more likely to blame homosexuality on the expanding population of short peckered fellers. :vs_lol:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Sounds a bit farfetched. Seems to me the societal explosion of homosexuality was simply it being accepted by the media. It has become more mainstream and more people who would hide their homosexuality are now comfortable expressing it. I'm not making an argument for whether homosexuality is right or wrong, just the reason for why we see more of it these days.
> 
> What about diaphragms and IUD's?


It could very well be just what you are stating, plus the Marxist/commie plan to make what is taboo ok. I still would not be surprised by anything that the pharm corps are have gotten away with and likely still do get away from.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> That is some bat crazy . You should try reading medical Journals if you want medical information . The American Thinker LOL .


I do not know why you gotta be a Richard over a simple thread and topic of discussion? Still bitter that you were so very wrong in stating that Trump had no chance of becoming POTUS? Lighten up Francis.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> That is some bat crazy . You should try reading medical Journals if you want medical information . The American Thinker LOL .


Th AMA is more political, nowadays, and devoid of morality. No thanks.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah. They're strictly _medical_.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Yeah. They're strictly _medical_.


Yup, and scientists are strictly objective and the APA is strictly mental.
Well, the last one could be said to be true...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The queers and assorted perverts were always there. It was that people of decency did what was necessary to keep it suppressed. Now we have communists and one world government types using sexual perversion and immorality to destroy the society that was by normalizing such behavior and punishing those that say this is crazy.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

There is no reason to keep it "suppressed".

I don't care who you sleep with. Who I sleep with is none of your business.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> There is no reason to keep it "suppressed".
> 
> I don't care who you sleep with. Who I sleep with is none of your business.


You boys aint quite right in the head, ya know?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I do not know why you gotta be a Richard over a simple thread and topic of discussion? Still bitter that you were so very wrong in stating that Trump had no chance of becoming POTUS? Lighten up Francis.


I was unfortunately wrong about trump he did win the electoral college with a lot of help from Russian spreading misinformation on social media.

Misinformation on social media ,like the BS posted to start this thread , is the battle ground of the future. That's why I am chiming in and calling BS when I see it. If we are to maintain our society we need an educated society not folks taking the word of web pages full of lies.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> I was unfortunately wrong about trump he did win the electoral college with a lot of help from Russian spreading misinformation on social media.
> 
> Misinformation on social media ,like the BS posted to start this thread , is the battle ground of the future. That's why I am chiming in and calling BS when I see it. If we are to maintain our society we need an educated society not folks taking the word of web pages full of lies.


Yup. The Russians did it. You, Hillary and Antifa are still buying that.

Yes, we need an educated society. We don't need one that is full of people who are as uneducated in history as they are in ethics, morals and principles.

It seems some people are cheering on the destruction of our society, and therefore the very nation, because they don't know the history of other great nations and recognize the common milestones. I find this more concerning than the ability to read the article, contemplate the notion and discuss it without going full...well...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Another thing that seems to make it clear that there might be one or two members who are knee-jerkingly responding is that the article referenced the NIH as well as SciTechDaily. Gee, these are scientific folks, right?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Socially Liberal = More apt to give a Reach Around ...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RedLion;1361098 Lighten up Francis.[/QUOTE said:


> His name is Nancy, you big meanie


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> he did win the electoral college with a lot of help from Russian spreading misinformation on social media.


so you think 65,000,000 americans voted for trump based on russia lies!!!!! if you believe that the russians turn the tide you did not see the river of bad stuff hillary was trailing behind her

the electoral college has been around for a long long time... that is how you win!!!!

the highest voter turn out over, 136,628,459 voters... WHY.. because some people that had not voted in years turned out because they were scared of what hillary would do to america... that is right enough people viewed trump as the lesser of 2 weevils


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Yup. The Russians did it. You, Hillary and Antifa are still buying that.
> 
> Yes, we need an educated society. We don't need one that is full of people who are as uneducated in history as they are in ethics, morals and principles.
> 
> It seems some people are cheering on the destruction of our society, and therefore the very nation, because they don't know the history of other great nations and recognize the common milestones. I find this more concerning than the ability to read the article, contemplate the notion and discuss it without going full...well...


Totally true and well said.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have some news for you guys.

Homosexuals don't use birth control--there's no need. I will admit that the distributor of the product is one hell of a salesman...


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Well that answers the question that I ask damn near every time I go out in public..."Where the hell did all these ******* come from?"


Dude, now that was funny!

But it does bring up an interesting point that I've pondered, as my degree is in Biology. If homosexuality wasn't "normal" and just an aberration, then why wouldn't it just go away, because these folks aren't reproducing & putting their DNA back into the gene pool. With genetics, a characteristic will be dropped from a population if that individual, or subset of the population doesn't reproduce. So where does homosexuality come from is actually a very interesting question. The whole point of sex, for any species, is to continue the species & to attempt to keep their DNA in the gene pool. Homosexuality does the opposite, yet it is always around... with humans. Very odd.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I have some news for you guys.
> 
> Homosexuals don't use birth control--there's no need. I will admit that the distributor of the product is one hell of a salesman...


Sarcasm......


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Somewhere along the line of living, . . . we have to make up our minds to a couple things: 1) what we believe, . . . 2) why we believe it.

And then we need to find corroborating evidence to keep our beliefs afloat.

The last thing of course, . . . that influences it deeply, . . . is the influence of parents, teachers, peers, . . . and the observations one links to those beliefs.

I could go on about many of those I've observed, . . . but rather, . . . I'll state mine.

I'm about 95% of the opinion that I NEED TO SEE it, . . . like the old saying goes "I'm from Missouri, show me and I'll believe it".

But I'm 100% sold on the fact that the Bible is 100% correct, . . . truthful, . . . and impacted with the proper mores to make a holy, proper, and complete society.

Homosexuality is treated in the Bible as is any other sin, . . . it is a choice, . . . *perhaps influenced* by peers, . . . *perhaps influenced* an aberrrant teacher, parent, or other authority figure, . . . *perhaps influenced* by come chemical / hormonal influence early in development, . . . but again all of that is only " *perhaps influenced*" as there has *never, never, ever* been any scientific reproduction of a full class of little queer rats, . . . little queer mice, . . . it simply has to fall under the banner of *perhaps influenced*. . . .

But again, . . . I am going to believe it is a choice, . . . until someone can prove to me that it is totally normal behavior exhibited even in the animal kingdom, . . . and just drag out the full color video of two silverback mountain gorillas participating in oral sex, . . . two horses participating in oral sex, . . . two holstein heifers participating in oral sex.

Without that final and perfect evidence, . . . the whole mountain of "queers are queer because God made em queer", . . . becomes a false narrative, . . . produced by, influenced by, and supported by, . . . those who have not truly thought the whole situation through, . . . and of course those who enjoy participating in deviant, ungodly, degrading, dastardly, and filthy conduct.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh, man, dude's never had oral sex.

No wonder he's against it.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> That is some bat crazy . You should try reading medical Journals if you want medical information . The American Thinker LOL .


 Did your mom take birth control?.......Just a question...not a negative comment...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, man, dude's never had oral sex.
> 
> No wonder he's against it.


Rather than being a *insert word you think is on my mind* you'd do well to listen to and learn from Dwight. After being on this planet for 70 years, out of and then into the light, he has wisdom you can't begin to fathom.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Somewhere along the line of living, . . . we have to make up our minds to a couple things: 1) what we believe, . . . 2) why we believe it.
> 
> And then we need to find corroborating evidence to keep our beliefs afloat.
> 
> ...


I agree with one caveat. My dog tries to hump any other dog, regardless of its gender, and even humps his bedding.....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, man, dude's never had oral sex.
> 
> No wonder he's against it.


Now we know wher your handle comes from....Its where you stick your head...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

******* said:


> Dude, now that was funny!
> 
> But it does bring up an interesting point that I've pondered, as my degree is in Biology. If homosexuality wasn't "normal" and just an aberration, then why wouldn't it just go away, because these folks aren't reproducing & putting their DNA back into the gene pool. With genetics, a characteristic will be dropped from a population if that individual, or subset of the population doesn't reproduce. So where does homosexuality come from is actually a very interesting question. The whole point of sex, for any species, is to continue the species & to attempt to keep their DNA in the gene pool. Homosexuality does the opposite, yet it is always around... with humans. Very odd.


because it is a Spiritual thing...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I have some news for you guys.
> 
> Homosexuals don't use birth control--there's no need. I will admit that the distributor of the product is one hell of a salesman...


Obviously an astute observer you are...where you missed the precept that it was the queers Mom's that took the birth control....cause news flash... Queers can't reproduce...so they came from a man and woman coupling. whether the old fashioned way or artificially.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> Obviously an astute observer you are...where you missed the precept.


Well, obviously you must be new to my sense of humor. I got the message of the OP, I just played with it. I use humor a lot in making a statement.

Look at it this way. I live near Madison, and one of the most gay loving universities in the nation, the UW of Madison. I have lived here since 1968. I "get" the ruckus of gays, ethnics, soak the rich, the whole magilla.

I also did a "femur" and FEMA joke a few days ago. Yeah, one is a bone and the other is boner...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

There is no chance that I'll listen to life advice from someone who feels it necessary to put his religion on display on the internet. That one sequence of actions tells me everything I need to know about his advice.

Thanks for the advice, though.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> There is no chance that I'll listen to life advice from someone who feels it necessary to put his religion on display on the internet. That one sequence of actions tells me everything I need to know about his advice.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, though.


How is that different from one who puts his lack of religious belief on equal display? WIth him at least there is an instruction book on what he believes..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> There is no chance that I'll listen to life advice from someone who feels it necessary to put his religion on display on the internet. That one sequence of actions tells me everything I need to know about his advice.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, though.


Your call.

Funny how that which was the foundation of this nation, our understanding of individual rights and our legal system shouldn't be on display. I suppose I can understand. Those who want to finish off this nation, as well as their deluded minion, would like it that way.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

******* said:


> Dude, now that was funny!
> 
> But it does bring up an interesting point that I've pondered, as my degree is in Biology. If homosexuality wasn't "normal" and just an aberration, then why wouldn't it just go away, because these folks aren't reproducing & putting their DNA back into the gene pool. With genetics, a characteristic will be dropped from a population if that individual, or subset of the population doesn't reproduce. So where does homosexuality come from is actually a very interesting question. The whole point of sex, for any species, is to continue the species & to attempt to keep their DNA in the gene pool. Homosexuality does the opposite, yet it is always around... with humans. *Very odd*.


Very odd? Not at all. Its an inherited culture and learned behavior that doesn't need reproduction to multiply and repeat. Remember that all things against the will of God, are by the intentional design of The Enemy aka Satan. He's been busy for a very, very, long time.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> There is no chance that I'll listen to life advice from someone who feels it necessary to put his religion on display on the internet. That one sequence of actions tells me everything I need to know about his advice.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, though.


A person that holds his beliefs so low as to not have them guide every aspect of his/her life is not worth listening to... If you can not tell what a person holds dear by the advise and guidance they give.. you are dealing with a people pleaser and a person that is weak and gutless.

I would rather take advise from a solid atheists then a wishy washy hindu


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't care if someone pronounces their religious beliefs on line.
I also think that all this why so-in-so is a **** is just an excuse -like the wounded duck syndrome -oh i'm sick or there has to be a reason why I am this way = BULLSPIT 
God created MAN and WOMAN for a reason to simply reproduce- you can not do it any other way -no matter how you slice it-- it takes 1 of each sperm bank /egg donor -still takes one of each.
I am sorry but I really don't care if a person is **** or not and I don't understand all this BS on the subject either you are or your not now the arse clowns that keep talking about transgender hey get the freaking surgery and STFU please.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Birth control at least helps with the unwanted reproduction of kids who will be nothing more than a burden on tax payers. 

Not always, but sometimes it can perhaps break the cycle and prevent dragging a life into another cycle of poverty and despair.

But a side effect of increasing gays? I don't think so. Blame the media, liberal views and multiple other things on that.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Actually, I heard a more scientific postulate on why we have more gays.

Because of manufacturing, we are dumping more chemicals with estrogen into our water supply. The sperm counts have been dropping lower in each generation since the WWII age citizens.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> There is no reason to keep it "suppressed".
> 
> I don't care who you sleep with. Who I sleep with is none of your business.


The devil's final battle is over the family and we see this playing out in our times. The breakdown of the traditional family is the reason civilizations collapse.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I belive in the puusy-fi-ing of our society; oh you have to be more sensitive to all the pansies/snoflakes needs, but yet they can call you a whores ass. it should be a al law that if someone calls you a "MUTHER F&*KER" in public you have the right to kick the living crap out of them.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Im not convinced that there are "more queers" now, just that there is more "openness" about being queer.
I don't condone it, I do have a little understanding though.
I never chose to be strait, I just remember always liking girls.
I have seen children that were "definitely gay", and they grew up to be gay.
I have talked with many a queer person in my search for understanding, and the also don't remember a time when they "decided" they were gay, they just knew it from early on that they were drawn to feelings of affection for a member of the same sex.
Now, also, I have known and spoke to several (mostly Girls) that swing both ways, some to have children, some, just like to jump from one to another.
And, as the last thought, unrelated to if birth control has caused ****'s, is that anyone that has ever worked with LOTS of people, I mean, like a thousand people have come and gone from my 15 years here, that gay girls are the worst to work with. Always, way more drama, "shes mad at me" " we broke up" were back together" than gay boys, and strait employees.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> I belive in the puusy-fi-ing of our society; oh you have to be more sensitive to all the pansies/snoflakes needs, but yet they can call you a whores ass. it should be a al law that if someone calls you a "MUTHER F&*KER" in public you have the right to kick the living crap out of them.


Just make sure they "step on your bunion" while they called you a MF'r and kick that ass


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't have bunions boy


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

turbo6 said:


> Birth control at least helps with the unwanted reproduction of kids who will be nothing more than a burden on tax payers.
> 
> Not always, but sometimes it can perhaps break the cycle and prevent dragging a life into another cycle of poverty and despair.
> 
> But a side effect of increasing gays? I don't think so. Blame the media, liberal views and multiple other things on that.


I believe that in the years to come children will once again be seen as a blessing, not a liability. When we're old and weak and maybe senile and there's no social security, probably (maybe) no pension, those of us who've made it into old age and have had a good sized brood will be the lucky ones.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

AMEN to that annie


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> I believe that in the years to come children will once again be seen as a blessing, not a liability. When we're old and weak and maybe senile and there's no social security, probably (maybe) no pension, those of us who've made it into old age and have had a good sized brood will be the lucky ones.


Having two Grandsons is nice (But if it all comes down I most likely would never see them again ,they are in NJ and I'm in Ca.)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I guess you could say birth control is partially responsible for the abundance of homos now. Having birth control allowed mom to be a slut, humping anything with a penis and a heartbeat. Since there is no dad in the picture, Jr grows up seeing mom doing every Tom, Dick and Harry and thinks it is normal. The next thing ya know, Boom! Instant rump-ranger.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Birf control killed more healthy growing zygotes who woulda grown up to be Blacks since 1974 than Blacks that died in Natural Disasters , Car Crashes, Drug Overdoses , Slips & Falls in Batrooms, Klan Lynchins , Famine , War , Plane Crashes , Lightening Strikes ... in last 400 years in North America .


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> Having two Grandsons is nice (But if it all comes down I most likely would never see them again ,they are in NJ and I'm in Ca.)


That's a tough thing, Gator. I hope the Lord surrounds you with good people in your old age.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> That's a tough thing, Gator. I hope the Lord surrounds you with good people in your old age.


I'm already in the "Geezer Squad" of the Northern California State Militia" lol but thanx for caring


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Well that answers the question that I ask damn near every time I go out in public..."Where the hell did all these ******* come from?"


I don't care if you are gay or whatever..Your comment made me laugh though.

People are too damn sensitive.

Rules are don't try to turn me, don't touch me, and don't do gay shit around me. Pretty simple.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> I don't care if you are gay or whatever..Your comment made me laugh though.
> 
> People are too damn sensitive.
> 
> Rules are don't try to turn me, don't touch me, and don't do gay shit around me. Pretty simple.


And if you go NAMBLA on a kid I know we will go round & round ...


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> And if you go NAMBLA on a kid I know we will go round & round ...


If you go NAMBLA on a kid your ass is grass.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Well that answers the question that I ask damn near every time I go out in public..."Where the hell did all these ******* come from?"


That's your observation, Slip? Are you noticing the fellow next to you peaking?
I think the difference between then and now is in the old days Queers stayed secretive today they wear it their queerness like a badge of courage.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

There's also this... LOL Just noticed on the school vaccination form


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------

